# Taking a break from the forum



## template tom (Sep 18, 2004)

Before I take a break from the forum I wish to draw attention to the fact that I will be removing my home page and presenting a new look page in the near future> so to those who have not seen my home page enter www.wa1.quik.com.au/tod
I will leave it there for the next two weeks
Tom


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

Enjoy your break Tom. I too will be unable to access the forums for a while, but look forward to catching up when I have the ability to in December.


----------



## jdoolitt (Sep 10, 2004)

Enjoy your break guys - I'll miss your posts (which I find quite informative). Is there some secret router-forum meeting that I missed the memo about?


----------

